# New Coupe and Convertable is definate



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

this may be the obvious (or oblivious) question, but does this mean that the new coupe/convertible will be available in the states by January or February (around the midpoint of the 2003 model year)? I know that the article indicates change is coming to the UK, but what about the US? And will the convertible changes be delayed (like with a model changeover) or will the coupe and convertible changes occur at the same time since this is more of a facelift?

The reason I ask is this: is a may or june 2003 euro delivery convertible going to have the new curves and valvetronic?

Thanks


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

jrubens said:


> *this may be the obvious (or oblivious) question, but does this mean that the new coupe/convertible will be available in the states by January or February (around the midpoint of the 2003 model year)? I know that the article indicates change is coming to the UK, but what about the US? And will the convertible changes be delayed (like with a model changeover) or will the coupe and convertible changes occur at the same time since this is more of a facelift?
> 
> The reason I ask is this: is a may or june 2003 euro delivery convertible going to have the new curves and valvetronic?
> 
> Thanks *


If the gossip information (and the leaked internal paper) is correct, then the new facelift starts with March 2003 production, so definitely your May/June 2003 production has plastic surgery.

As for the valvetronic, do notice that the information came from that British magazine. Pure speculation so far. Don't let me wrong, it will happen because BMW has already announced that this innovation will be across all engine lines. But it is unknown when it will be introduced in the inline sixes.


----------

